
Facebook, Instagram, WhatsApp hit by outages, as downdetector shows - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-outages/facebook-instagram-whatsapp-hit-by-outages-downdetector-idUSKCN1RQ0BE
======
amelius
Curious, how does "Downdetector" work? Where does it get its data from?

~~~
ape4
The site shows a graph of user reported problems.

